# How do I train to not step on my feet?



## hbdc79 (Nov 28, 2012)

My V is constantly stepping on my feet. When I'm cooking in the kitchen or when he comes up to me when I'm sitting down in the living room. I don't wear shoes in the house so it becomes really annoying when he puts all his weight on them with those cat like paws lol. I don't know how to train him to be aware of where his paws are. He is 7 months old now. I have tried to grab his paw when he does and say no then place it on the floor, that doesn't work. I also tried to make a fake yelp of sorts by shouting ouch when he does, that didn't work either. Has this even been a problem for anyone else? And is there a training solution for it? Thanks!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

For the times when you're in the kitchen cooking, it'll help if your V has a place to go where he can still watch you. I often bring Ruby's bed into the kitchen and she'll lay down on it. 

We also taught Ruby the command "get back". She learned it by crawling into the fridge, and we would shut the door on her (not hard, of course) and say "get back" at the same time. She automatically stepped back because she didn't want to be shut in the fridge. Now, anytime we say "get back" she'll take a few steps backwards. It's very useful.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Don't you just love their ingenious ways 

My dog did this as well, inside, outside. Sam kept stepping on my shoes every time we stopped. Apparently, this so they don't have to keep tabs on us constantly. We usually move our feet when we decide to walk (unless we trip and fall, even then...)
Some may think it is a dominant move on the dog's part and punish or yell. I think we should praise the dog every time it chooses to be around us... It is the place to be, nothing bad ever happens to the dog when it's around us. 

Anyway, I kept taking my foot out from underneath his front paw and repositioned the dog. The dog got used to it eventually. 

Generally, I never punish instincts, instead, kept shaping the desired response by gently physically guiding the dog into a more desirable position.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva is 3 1/2 and still does this from time to time.... it's her way of being close - they are Velcro dogs you know... they want and need to be with their people in the closest way they know how...
Those she really loves she will stand on top of their feet and take a paw and wrap around their leg to draw you in even closer....

Of all the bad habits they could have this one really doesn't bother me.... her closeness is an emotional soother for me....

If she is really over doing it... I just look down at her, make eye contact, love on her a moment and tell her off and move my foot... after she has received the recognition from me and I have told her off she usually will then oblige and stay off my feet.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi hbdc, I'm with Data on this one.

My girl does it constantly and despite being 'told off' at a puppy class for letting her do it (i.e. sign of dominance) I reckon it is more likely just to be the need for closeness, which is fortunately very endearing! 

I do understand when it can become too much.

I do the same as Datacan, just move her paw and reposition her. If it is getting to the point where you could be tripped while cooking or something else dangerous do as lily said and have somewhere she can be while in the kitchen. 

We use a small 'soft house' for Nelly in the kitchen or crate her while cooking to prevent her knocking over anything hot or tripping us.


----------



## hbdc79 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice. He seems to have grown out of it. Still on my heals throughout the house, but I don't mind that.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

You slide your feet 

by about 2 plus you can lift some

size 14 flobbers make smashed whoppers not mates ;D

slide THEN LAND


----------

